# CPU Kühlerhöhe von wo messen?



## 286volli (28. Februar 2009)

*CPU Kühlerhöhe von wo messen?*

Misst man die höhe des CPU kühlers von der oberfläche des mainboards aus oder von der oberfläche der cpu?


----------



## Fabian (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühlerhöhe von wo messen?*

Von der auf der Cpu aufliegenden Seite Bodenplatte des Kühler bis zum obersten Ende der Heatpipe.


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (2. März 2009)

*AW: CPU Kühlerhöhe von wo messen?*

Da ich ein AM2 Mainboard habe, finde ich das Abmessen immer recht einfach. Der Sockel AM2 hat nämlich an den Ecken, einen etwas höheren Rand. An  dem vormontierten Rahmen für CPU- Kühler meine ich. Bisher habe ich immer von diesem Punkt aus gemessen und es hat immer alles gepasst. 

Hoffe mal das Hilft.


----------

